# Bass Battle



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

With temps in the low 80's, sunshine, and a light breeze from the south, it sure seemed like an early spring day on the San Marcos River. 

We don't get that many days like that in January, so the kayak was called into action. The 3wt was rigged up with a nymph, and the 5wt boasted a chunky wolly bugger. 

Crystal clear water greeted me as the kayak was lowered into the water, next to an ancient box elder tree. The gnarly roots provided me with a hand hold as I lowered myself into the high seat on the Diablo Chupacabra. A school of bluegills, hovering just under the surface, assured me that the fish were active and in the feeding mode. Clouds of small insects swarmed over the river, helping me in my fly selection as I rigged up.

A healthy, two pound largemouth bass inhaled the wolly bugger after only a few minutes into the trip. Switching from the 3wt to the 5wt, after each fish, kept the paddle interesting. The idea was to catch some sunfish on the 3wt, and bass on the 5wt.

However, the fish didn't read the script.

I cast the nymph, with the 3wt rod, under a low hanging branch, near a high bank. The current swept the fly under the surface, and I allowed it to sink deeply into the shadows. A twitch of the fly line indicated a strike, and I raised the rod tip to set the hook. The rod tip quickly headed back down with a vigorous heave. 

This was a big fish on a small rod . . . . a dream for a fly fisherman. I paddled with one hand, to the center of the river, while fighting the fish with the other hand. The branches of a submerged tree reached out like long fingers, seeking to set my fish free before I even got a good look at it. Finally, a big green head emerged from the water with a head shaking leap. Wow! This was a big smallmouth bass, very big for the San Marcos River. 

After several wonderful minutes, the smallie finally surrendered to the net, and came on board for a quick photos session. The markings and color of this fish were truly remarkable. Beautiful. One of a kind.

Many more beautiful bass and sunfish volunteered for their portraits in the next couple of hours.

Finally, the last fish of the day was a healthy and colorful Rio Grande cichlid. She gobbled up the nymph and swirled and swished her way to the kayak, bending the 3wt to the max.

I hurried back home and cleaned up for a drive to San Antonio to tie flies with the veterans there.

A full day . . . . a fun day . . . . a day to remember.

Let's go fishing


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice fish!!! Especially the ciclid.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

aholguin01 said:


> Nice fish!!! Especially the ciclid.


I agree. Here are a couple more pics . . . one from last April on my bamboo rod.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Beautiful fish. I just love those smallies.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Unbound said:


> Beautiful fish. I just love those smallies.


Then you would enjoy one more from yesterday.


----------

